# leísmo



## Neyen

Teniendo en cuenta esta información del _DPD_:
Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, se admite el uso de le en lugar de lo en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino.

¿Siempre es correcto el uso de le cuando se refiere a persona de sexo masculino?
Ejemplos:
hay que conocerle muy bien para saber cómo es (refiriéndose a un chico).
Yo le quiero en mi equipo (refiriéndose a un jugador).
Su gol le instala en una categoría superior (refiriéndose a un futbolista).

Muchas gracias


----------



## Pinairun

Neyen said:


> Teniendo en cuenta esta información del _DPD_:
> Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, *se admite *el uso de le en lugar de lo en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino.
> 
> ¿Siempre es correcto el uso de le cuando se refiere a persona de sexo masculino?
> Ejemplos:
> hay que conocerle muy bien para saber cómo es (refiriéndose a un chico).
> Yo le quiero en mi equipo (refiriéndose a un jugador).
> Su gol le instala en una categoría superior (refiriéndose a un futbolista).
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
¿Qué más añadir que no esté dicho ya?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Neyen said:


> Teniendo en cuenta esta información del _DPD_:
> Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, se admite el uso de le en lugar de lo en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino.
> 
> ¿Siempre es correcto el uso de le cuando se refiere a persona de sexo masculino?
> Ejemplos:
> hay que conocerle muy bien para saber cómo es (refiriéndose a un chico).
> Yo le quiero en mi equipo (refiriéndose a un jugador).
> Su gol le instala en una categoría superior (refiriéndose a un futbolista).
> 
> Muchas gracias



No, no es correcto, es admitido.


----------



## Neyen

¿Y cuál es la diferencia entre correcto y admitido?


----------



## ErOtto

Neyen said:


> ¿Y cuál es la diferencia entre correcto y admitido?


 
Buena pregunta. 



las cosas facilitas said:


> No, no es correcto, es admitido.


 
Si se admite, es decir, se acepta, se está dando por bueno, ¿no?
Y si se da por bueno es correcto, ¿no? 

Saludos
Er


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Neyen said:


> ¿Y cuál es la diferencia entre correcto y admitido?


 
Admitido significa para mí que aunque no es correcto, no se considera una falta.
Lo correcto es preferible, pero se permite la otra posibilidad. Se permite la incorrección, pero sigue siendo una incorrección.


----------



## Pinairun

El leísmo es una práctica del lenguaje que no se usa ni se considera por igual entre los hispanohablantes. 

Así define _leísmo_ el DPD:


> Es el uso *impropio* de _le(s)_ en función de complemento directo, en lugar de _lo _(para el masculino singular o neutro)_, los_ (para el masculino plural) y _la(s)_ (para el femenino), que son las formas a las que corresponde etimológicamente ejercer esa función


 
Y luego dan explicaciones sobre quiénes y por qué lo usan, dónde y cómo.


----------



## Vampiro

Neyen said:


> Teniendo en cuenta esta información del _DPD_:
> Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, se admite el uso de le en lugar de lo en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino.
> 
> ¿Siempre es correcto el uso de le cuando se refiere a persona de sexo masculino?
> Ejemplos:
> hay que conocerle muy bien para saber cómo es (refiriéndose a un chico).
> Yo le quiero en mi equipo (refiriéndose a un jugador).
> Su gol le instala en una categoría superior (refiriéndose a un futbolista).
> 
> Muchas gracias


A mi todas esas frases me suenan pésimo.
Como ya se dijo, se permiten, una especie de "manga ancha" para la incorrección, pero que suenan mal, suenan mal.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Guillermogustavo




----------



## Pixidio

Neyen said:


> Teniendo en cuenta esta información del _DPD_:
> Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, se admite el uso de le en lugar de lo en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino.
> 
> ¿Siempre es correcto el uso de le cuando se refiere a persona de sexo masculino?
> Ejemplos:
> hay que conocerle muy bien para saber cómo es (refiriéndose a un chico).
> Yo le quiero en mi equipo (refiriéndose a un jugador).
> Su gol le instala en una categoría superior (refiriéndose a un futbolista).
> 
> Muchas gracias



A ver, más vale ir a correr con la corriente que contra ella, de ahí que el leísmo (opinión personal: suena pésimo) sea admitido -por admitido entiendo que es tolerado, no que deja de ser impropio- pero no deja de ser un uso incorrecto y la RAE lo explicita en el comienzo del artículo. Ninguna forma de leísmo es correcta.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La RAE deja muy claro que si la extensión no se diese _entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio_, no daría por admisible el leismo. Dicho con otras palabras más toscas, la RAE, ante tanto abuso por parte de los _cultos_, se ha visto obligada a tirar la toalla.


----------



## Peterdg

Siempre me asombro con las diatribas que se desarrollan acerca del leísmo y el tono agrio que asume la discusión. (no sólo en este hilo)

La lengua se desarrolló de diferentes maneras y eso es todo. En algunas partes se dice "lo" y en otras se dice "le" para un OD, persona masculina en singular. Punto.

No es un fenómeno reciente. Cervantes, Quevedo y Calderón eran leístas. María Moliner (siglo XX), lingüísta famosa, era leísta. Desde el siglo XIV, el leísmo era la norma pero nunca llegó hasta Andalucía. Muchos escritores contemporáneos españoles son leístas: entre otros Eduardo Mendoza (Catalán), Marta Rivera de la Cruz (Madrileña).

Además es posible de defender tanto el leísmo admitido como el uso de "lo" como OD del punto de vista etimológico (Fuente: Gramática española; J.Alcina Franch y J.M.Blecua) (aunque los anti leístas lo contradirán) pero esto sería una discusión sin fin. 

La RAE ha intentado durante mucho tiempo de establecer la norma en "lo" para el OD masculino de cosa *y *de persona y la población se resiste. No queda más remedio que aceptarlo. 

Leí muchas contribuciones en este foro en que foreros defienden el punto de vista de que es la gente que determina cómo se usa la lengua y no la RAE. Entonces, es eso lo que pasa con el leísmo aceptado. La gente decide y la RAE acepta, exactamente como tiene que ser.

¿Qué dirían los que condenan el leísmo admitido si un leísta les dijera que el voseo sonaría pésimo y que sería incorrecto? 

Por favor, respetemos y aceptemos la manera de hablar de todos, incluso si no coincide con su propia manera de usar la lengua, sobre todo si es un uso admitido.

PD. No soy hablante nativo y no me importa un pito cómo se utiliza. Yo sigo lo que dice la RAE.


----------



## Namarne

Neyen said:


> hay que conocerle muy bien para saber cómo es (refiriéndose a un chico).
> Yo le quiero en mi equipo (refiriéndose a un jugador).
> Su gol le instala en una categoría superior (refiriéndose a un futbolista).


Todas esas frases suenan mucho mejor con *le *que con *lo*, ¿cómo no iban a admitirlas?


----------



## Ushuaia

Peterdg said:


> No soy hablante nativo y no me importa un pito cómo se utiliza. Yo sigo lo que dice la RAE.



¡Por ahora! Con la competencia que tenés como hablante, estás a un paso de que te suceda lo que a absolutamente todos: que algún uso que te resulta perfectamente natural y legítimo sea condenado por la Academia... y que te importe un pito. 



Namarne said:


> Todas esas frases suenan mucho mejor con *le *que con *lo*, ¿cómo no iban a admitirlas?



¡Lo mismo que pasó con el voseo rioplatense!


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> Siempre me asombro con las diatribas que se desarrollan acerca del leísmo y el tono agrio que asume la discusión. (no sólo en este hilo)



Me pasa exactamente lo mismo, no salgo de mi asombro. Como si el leísmo fuera poco menos que una ofensa personal.



> ¿Qué dirían los que condenan el leísmo admitido si un leísta les dijera que el voseo sonaría pésimo y que sería incorrecto?


 
Es una buena pregunta


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Me pasa exactamente lo mismo, no salgo de mi asombro. Como si el leísmo fuera poco menos que una ofensa personal.
> 
> 
> 
> Es una buena pregunta


 
Yo no sé por qué pero el leísmo chirría horrores.

Esas frases de la primera pregunta a mí me suenan fatal, a pesar de que soy español, vivo en España y veo y escucho la televisión española que es la gran propagadora del leísmo que ya está llegando a Andalucía.

A lo mejor oigo "ayer bajemos al pueblo" o "no quiero que haigan problemas" y me suena rústico, mal, pero no tan chirriante como el leísmo y no sé por qué.

A pesar de esto, yo soy favorable a la admisión del leísmo porque no se puede dejar en la "ilegalidad" a toda esos hablantes para los que es natural.
No pasa nada porque dos formas sean válidas en un idioma.


----------



## Peterdg

Ushuaia said:


> Peterdg said:
> 
> 
> 
> PD. No soy hablante nativo y no me importa un pito cómo se utiliza. Yo sigo lo que dice la RAE.
Click to expand...

Ushuaia,

Los dos valen: (no) importa un pito, con o sin el "no". Busca en el DRAE, acepción "pito", último ejemplo.

Es posible que en algunas regiones haya una preferencia para una opción u otra. Yo oigo las dos opciones.


----------



## Vampiro

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Yo no sé por qué pero el leísmo chirría horrores.


Yo tampoco sé, pero me suena como las uñas contra un pizarrón.
 
”Yo le quiero en mi equipo”... o-mai-god… esa frase es la antología del horror.
“Su gol le instala en una categoría superior” (¿Le instala qué en una categoría superior?)
“Hay que conocerle muy bien para saber cómo es” (¿Hay que conocerle qué cosa?)
 
Ufff… cada conejo con su zanahoria, el que quiera que lo use; pero yo paso, y paso bien lejos.
_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Neyen said:


> hay que conocerle muy bien para saber cómo es.
> Yo le quiero en mi equipo.
> Su gol le instala en una categoría superior.





Namarne said:


> Todas esas frases suenan mucho mejor con *le *que con *lo*, ¿cómo no iban a admitirlas?



Hola *Namarne*:

No es por purista ni por tocar los leismos, pero a mí me suenan mejor con *lo*.

¿Será que estaré chapado a la antigua?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Vampiro said:


> Yo tampoco sé, pero me suena como las uñas contra un pizarrón.
> 
> ”Yo le quiero en mi equipo”... o-mai-god… esa frase es la antología del horror.
> “Su gol le instala en una categoría superior” (¿Le instala qué en una categoría superior?)
> “Hay que conocerle muy bien para saber cómo es” (¿Hay que conocerle qué cosa?)
> 
> Ufff… cada conejo con su zanahoria, el que quiera que lo use; pero yo paso, y paso bien lejos.
> _


 
Yo tampoco pienso usar esas formas, pero tampoco voy a criticar a quien las diga.

Contestándome a mí mismo, creo que a mí me chirría más que "ayer bajemos al pueblo" o "no quiero que haigan problemas" porque el leísmo lo empecé a oír cuando ya era mayor, mientras que las otras incorrecciones las he oído siempre.
Yo nací en una zona no leísta y cuando yo era pequeño, la tele y los medios de comunicación en general en España no eran leístas a mansalva como son ahora.
Yo empecé a reparar en el leísmo como a los 18 años, recuerdo que leyendo El País.


----------



## Ushuaia

Peterdg said:


> Los dos valen: (no) importa un pito, con o sin el "no". Busca en el DRAE, acepción "pito", último ejemplo.



¡Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo!


----------



## Pixidio

Vampiro said:


> Yo tampoco sé, pero me suena como las uñas contra un pizarrón.
> 
> ”Yo le quiero en mi equipo”... o-mai-god… esa frase es la antología del horror.
> “Su gol le instala en una categoría superior” (¿Le instala qué en una categoría superior?)
> “Hay que conocerle muy bien para saber cómo es” (¿Hay que conocerle qué cosa?)
> 
> Ufff… cada conejo con su zanahoria, el que quiera que lo use; pero yo paso, y paso bien lejos.
> _



A mí también.
 Puedo tolerar (y de hecho lo hago) muchísimas otras faltas (fonéticas, sobre todo; convengamos, el voseo verbal chileno no está aceptado y no me molesta; tampoco me molesta "escuchense lo que 'tan diciendo"). 
Pero el leísmo francamente me irrita. Es una marca dialectal, perfecto; así como nuestro "vos", pero para nosotros algunas frases cambian su significado al cambiar el objeto directo por uno indirecto. Por ejemplo, la frase "su gol le instala en una categoría superior" no sólo es leísta sino que para mí es incoherente. "Su gol le instala" perfecto, espero oir un complemento directo después de eso, no un complemento circunstancial. ¿Me explico? Espero que me digan qué le instala su gol no dónde lo instala. "En una categoría superior" no tiene un carajo que ver con el resto de la oración. Para mí es una oración que carece de un complemento objeto y con circunstancial sacado de la galera, o sea un incordio.
Espero oraciones del tipo: 
"Su gol le brinda satisfacción", y podríamos aquí hacer el reemplazo OD/OI como corresponde: "su gol se la brinda". 
Espero que me hayan entendido lo que quise explicar, aveces el leísmo puede llevarnos a confusiones a los no leístas. ¡Por eso me empeño en corregirlo!
Con el voseo rioplatense pasa lo mismo, ¿En España lo confunden con otra persona del paradigma?
En consonancia con Vampiro: si querés usar el "le" perfecto, yo no lo uso y lo tacharé siempre como un error. Cuando andés por lugares no leístas tené cuidado porque aveces la gente no es tan imaginativa como para figurarse un objeto directo allí donde el hablante quiso ponerlo.


----------



## Peterdg

A mi no me molesta ni me provoca ambigüedades porque en mi lengua materna (como en el inglés) tampoco hay una diferencia entre los pronombres personales para un OD u OI. Sólo hay una diferencia entre los 3 géneros. Y nos entendemos perfectamente (y los angloparlantes también), sin que haya una diferencia entre un OD u OI.


----------



## Ornitorrinco

Creo que el leísmo es un dialectalismo típico de España y como se usa en España, el DRAE lo admite... si fuera muy usado en Nuevo México, sería considerado por la Academia solo como un bestialismo folclórico.


----------



## Peterdg

Ornitorrinco said:


> Creo que el leísmo es un dialectalismo típico de España y como se usa en España, el DRAE lo admite... si fuera muy usado en Nuevo México, sería considerado por la Academia solo como un bestialismo folclórico.


¿Ah sí? ¿Es esto lo que dice la RAE del voseo? Sin embargo, no se utiliza en España.


----------



## juandiego

Esto ya lo ha comentado de pasada Peterdg, y probablemente ya lo hayáis leído muchos de vosotros, no obstante, merece la pena volver sobre ello para que los que son tan críticos con el _leismo_ tengan en cuenta que es un fenómeno que se originó en la cuna de nuestro idioma y muchísimo antes que otras evoluciones y otros términos discutibles que hoy en día son perfectamente aceptados. También conviene hacer ver, como se comenta en el texto adjunto, que el fenómeno parece responder a una lógica propia y no a un simple error de concepto.



> *3.* El _leísmo_, al igual que otros fenómenos paralelos relacionados con el uso antietimológico de los pronombres átonos de tercera persona (→ laísmo y loísmo), surge en Castilla durante la Edad Media. Todos estos fenómenos parecen deberse al nacimiento, en época temprana de la evolución del castellano, de una tendencia que, a diferencia de lo que ocurría en latín, en lugar de distinguir funciones gramaticales a través de las distintas formas pronominales —_le(s)_ para el complemento indirecto y _lo(s)_, _la(s)_ para el complemento directo—, tiende a diferenciar entre masculino y femenino, por un lado, y entre persona y cosa por otro; también influye en muchos casos la condición de contable o no contable del referente. Muy a grandes rasgos, la distribución, en este nuevo sistema, sería la siguiente: _le(s)_ para el masculino de persona; _lo(s)_ para el masculino de cosa, y _la(s)_ para el femenino de persona y de cosa. El _leísmo_ se documenta desde los primeros textos medievales castellanos. No obstante, en el siglo XIII, época de la reconquista de casi toda Andalucía, este fenómeno no se hallaba lo suficientemente extendido como para instalarse en la norma andaluza y, por consiguiente, tampoco caló en el español atlántico (Canarias e Hispanoamérica). Así pues, y en líneas muy generales, suelen distinguirse dos zonas: una marcadamente _leísta_, que abarca el área central y noroccidental de Castilla —junto con focos aislados en ciertos países hispanoamericanos— y otra _no leísta_, que abarca la mayor parte del mundo hispánico.


----------



## miguel89

Peterdg said:
			
		

> A mi no me molesta ni me provoca ambigüedades porque en mi lengua  materna (como en el inglés) tampoco hay una diferencia entre los  pronombres personales para un OD u OI. Sólo hay una diferencia entre los  3 géneros. Y nos entendemos perfectamente (y los angloparlantes  también), sin que haya una diferencia entre un OD u OI.





Peterdg said:


> ¿Ah sí? ¿Es esto lo que dice la RAE del voseo? Sin embargo, no se utiliza en España.


Tal cual.

Los argumentos en contra del leísmo (si puede llamárselos argumentos) no tienen ni pies ni cabeza.


----------



## Pixidio

Y los argumentos a favor de él tampoco, más allá de decir que se encontraba en los textos antiguos, será un error muy arrastrado. 
Ninguna lengua romance (además de algunos dialectos del español, creo yo) es leísta. Así que supongo que el error no estaba en las bases del español. 
Yo por mí parte doy por zanjada esta discusión estéril.


----------



## Vampiro

miguel89 said:


> Tal cual.
> 
> Los argumentos en contra del leísmo (si puede llamárselos argumentos) no tienen ni pies ni cabeza.


¿Y compararlo con el inglés es un argumento a favor?
Discusión bizantina.
Las frases me siguen sonando horribles y mal construidas.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Pixidio

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y compararlo con el inglés es un argumento a favor?
> Discusión bizantina.
> Las frases me siguen sonando horribles y mal construidas.
> Saludos.
> _



Sinceramente me saco todos los sombreros que no tengo ante ti. Comparar el inglés con una lengua romance, porfavor.... Quinotos y sandías. Capaz que si me decís que el catalán el leísta, bueno. 
El voseo no lo inventamos nosotros, nos llegó ya inventado. Y en su época se usaba en España y por eso llego acá. Que acá se haya mantenido mientras en España no, no hace del voseo una incorrección idiomática como el lo es el leísmo; que es un "invento" peninsular que gracias al Olimpo no se ha extendido más allá de España. Y que les caiga bien o mal causa ambigüedades.


----------



## miguel89

Pixidio said:


> Y los argumentos a favor de él tampoco,


Lo que pasa es que no necesita argumentos a favor. Es un hecho lingüístico que se da en gran parte de España y ya. Como a Vampiro, te puede sonar mal y resultar chocante, pero los leístas no tienen problemas para comunicarse ni los escritores los tienen para expresarse. Afirmar otra cosa sería un disparate. Nadie lo inventó, surgió con el correr de la evolución lingüística, y con él surgieron ambigüedades, sí, pero también se deshicieron otras. Hoy justo estaba leyendo que en algunos dialectos del aragonés no se distingue ni en género ni en número el objeto directo, sino que se usa la misma palabra para lo que en castellano existen la, las, lo, los. ¿Y entonces qué? Para mí es un ejemplo tan apropiado o inapropiado como lo es el que dio Peterdg acerca del inglés y el holandés. Son todas lenguas naturales que cumplen los mismos fines.



Pixidio said:


> [...] esta discusión estéril.





			
				Vampiro said:
			
		

> Discusión bizantina.


De acuerdo.


Saludos


----------



## juandiego

Pixidio said:


> Sinceramente me saco todos los sombreros que no tengo ante ti. Comparar el inglés con una lengua romance, porfavor.... Quinotos y sandías. Capaz que si me decís que el catalán el leísta, bueno.
> *El voseo no lo inventamos nosotros, nos llegó ya inventado. Y en su época se usaba en España y por eso llego acá.* Que acá se haya mantenido mientras en España no, no hace del voseo una incorrección idiomática como el lo es el leísmo; que es un "invento" peninsular que gracias al Olimpo no se ha extendido más allá de España. Y que les caiga bien o mal causa ambigüedades.


Hola Pixidio.

Lo del pronombre "vos" sí, pero lo de la supresión de diptongos y pasar la acentuación a la última vocal (tenés-tienes) no se ha utilizado nunca por aquí y es una incorrección idiomática allí donde no se emplee. Con toda seguridad originado varios siglos después del criticado leísmo, al igual que otras evoluciones y terminología particular de cada región de las que la gente de cada lugar se siente satisfecha.

No es coherente aceptar las diferencias en el lenguaje que te son propias y criticar las de la gente que dio origen al lenguaje que hablamos, en una época en la que probablemente aún se estaba construyendo la estructura del mismo, simplemente porque la velocidad de expansión del lenguaje impidió que se extendiera esta evolución, antietimológica pero basada en el género, de los pronombres de tercera persona que ellos parecían plantearse.

Seamos justos, esto último tiene su relevancia. Después de todo el criterio de utilizar estos pronombres según género y número en vez de por función sintáctica suponía una evolución porque se diferenciaba más aún del Latín del que se originó; además de suponer una gran simplificación ya que es mucho más sencillo diferenciar un género que una función sintáctica. Supongo que este mismo criterio de simplificación fue también el que dio origen, por ejemplo, a que se eliminaran las declinaciones en favor de otras partículas adyacentes que llevaran a cabo la misma misión de una manera más general.

Me imagino que el gran problema es que esta evolución convivió con la anterior etimológica y el resultado es que no hay un criterio uniforme sino una mezcla de ambos que resulta una pega para los que tienen interés por la gramática y su coherencia. Pero claro, ve y cuéntale eso a un pueblo que lleva siete siglos diciéndole "le" al objeto directo de persona.


----------



## Antpax

*Hola a todos:

Dado que este tema ya ha sido tratado con anterioridad en numerosos hilos (alguno de ellos con más 150 posts):

leísmo
Leísmo (DPD)
leísmo / loísmo / laísmo
Leísmo aparente (no real)
Leísmo de cortesía
leísmo de cortesía
leísmo en Cataluña, Valencia y Baleares
Leísmo en literatura?
Leísmo, tendencia en el español de Galicia
leismo/loismo
LES/LOS Leismo
pronombre directo/indirecto, leísmo
Se le/lo conoce (¿Leísmo?)
Un instinto maternal que le/la lleva a... - leísmo

y que la discusión deriva a "me gusta", "no me gusta", "me parece horrible", "pues a mí no", "es aceptado pero incorrecto", "si es aceptado, no puede ser incorrecto",.... incluso alguno de los foreros ya ha calificado (con razón) de discusión bizantina o estéril, procedo a cerrar este hilo.

Gracias por vuestra comprensión.

Saludos.

Antpax (Mod)*


----------

